# 2014 Cruze adding Steering Wheel Audio Controls



## thedotz (May 5, 2021)

Ok, I know this subject has been beat to death. I read multiple threads and basically came to the understanding it takes GM to reprogram the BCM to make them work. Well I didn’t go that route, I bought an Android Tesla style radio for $200 and bought a steering wheel from eBay. I read a post on a Camaro site where a guy did the same thing and was able to get the buttons working. So I attempted the same thing and sure as hell it works awesome. I will try to explain it and post the pictures I went off of to make it work so hopefully it helps others. So after installing the radio I installed the steering wheel. Wires 1 and 2 are all ya need. In slot one is a pinkish wire which you cut behind the airbag and ground it to the black wires in the same harness. The 2nd wire (green) goes all the ways to the BCM. At the BCM we will cut it out and wire it to the Key1 wire on the back of the Android radio. Bam, you can learn the buttons and everything is awesome.






























If anyone needs any more pictures I’d be glad to show what I did. It’s actually very easy.


----------



## thedotz (May 5, 2021)

The green wire is in the light blue (3rd) plug in the BCM. That goes to the Key1 wire on the Android Radio.


----------



## Adam Hamel (Aug 4, 2020)

Sounds like a nightmare to install, but congrats on getting it to work!


----------



## thedotz (May 5, 2021)

Adam Hamel said:


> Sounds like a nightmare to install, but congrats on getting it to work!


Actually, with the BCM like a foot away from the Radio it’s not bad at all. The nightmare was reading through how many forums to find a person that did it. I’m just hoping this helps out someone in the future.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

thedotz said:


> Ok, I know this subject has been beat to death. I read multiple threads and basically came to the understanding it takes GM to reprogram the BCM to make them work. Well I didn’t go that route, I bought an Android Tesla style radio for $200 and bought a steering wheel from eBay. I read a post on a Camaro site where a guy did the same thing and was able to get the buttons working. So I attempted the same thing and sure as hell it works awesome. I will try to explain it and post the pictures I went off of to make it work so hopefully it helps others. So after installing the radio I installed the steering wheel. Wires 1 and 2 are all ya need. In slot one is a pinkish wire which you cut behind the airbag and ground it to the black wires in the same harness. The 2nd wire (green) goes all the ways to the BCM. At the BCM we will cut it out and wire it to the Key1 wire on the back of the Android radio. Bam, you can learn the buttons and everything is awesome.
> View attachment 291910
> View attachment 291911
> View attachment 291912
> ...


Welcome Aboard!

This looks promising. What are the chances you could clean this up a bit and put it in this format?

How-To: Write a Tutorial

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Steering Wheel Control Input


Could someone provide me info on which wire going to the BCM is the steering wheel control wire input and then also the 5v ref wire that goes from the steering wheel controls to the BCM?




www.cruzetalk.com


----------

